# social welfare telephone allowance



## fernrock (14 Dec 2011)

I am in receipt of Sw telephone allowance ( oap living alone free rental) but, my phone provider (not eircom) charges me 3.41 per month rental.
A relation in a similar position but, with eircom has no rental charge.

Can anybody say if I am being overcharged.

fernrock


----------



## gipimann (15 Dec 2011)

The Dept of Social Protection did a deal with eircom - the allowance which was reduced from September 2011 doesn't cover the monthly rental, but eircom agreed not to charge customers the balance.

The deal didn't apply to other phone providers, which is why you're being charged a small rental fee.

Here's the quote from the Minister's press release in July 2011

_The Telephone Allowance will be set at €22.22 per month (from €25.91 per month) from September 2011. However, the Department of Social Protection has negotiated with Eircom, the main supplier, to ensure that all Eircom customers will get a value of €26.86 towards their telephone bill.   _


----------



## fernrock (15 Dec 2011)

Thanks for that info
Guess I will have to balance between paying €3.41 rental with "Free" after 6pm calls (UTV), and, no rental and paying for all calls --Eircom.

Looks like a case for the competition authority.
While Eircom dropped their retail price to SW customers , they did not drop their wholesale price to their competitors.

Fernrock


----------

